# How do I tell our embroidery machine when to change needle/colour?



## scudeater (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi

We've recently bought a Barudan Elite Pro Jr single head, 9 needle embroidery machine. Also included in the purchase was a copy of Wilcom e3 (inc Corel X6) which we're using to digitise files.

I'll admit, I'm brand new to embroidery although I've years worth of professional vector graphic and experience in how to set up documents for most types of printing that exist (I think)

My boss has embroidered before. 17-18 years ago he had a Toyota machine which run from an Atari computer.

Where we're getting stuck is trying to get the Barudan machine to know to change colour (it's an oldish machine so refers to needle change rather than colour)

The on-screen colours are different (from each other) and we've checked dialogue boxes in Wilcom that appear to read as though the documents contain instructions pertaining to the colour changes. So far we just aren't getting the Barudan to change as required.

The last file I prepared did stop at the change but required manual button pressing (by the boss - it's all very muddled, it's difficult to get him to be organised!) to change needle and finish off the second colour.

Are there any more experienced voices out there with suspicions as to what we're missing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I do not know that machine, but on my Toyota you can set it up to have manual or automatic color changes. My Tajima does not have that option, it is only auto.


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Barudans either but it does sound as if you have digitised a "stop" in the design rather than a needle. I use ZSK machines and as long as the design is done correctly for needles then all the operator has to do it programme the machine with which actual needle to use to correspond to the correct colour eg if you have a design which is white, red and blue and your machine has the colours on needles 2, 4 and 6 you programme those needles in and then set the start needle as needle 2 and thats it.
Hope that helps
Janet


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Somewhere in the Barudan control panel, there has to be a setting to tell the machine what needle order to stitch in. Assuming you are using DST files, the machine should see each color change and switch to whatever needle you tell it. The other possibility I could see is if it's an older machine, it's possible the needle change motor could be bad? Does the machine switch needles manually if you tell it to?


----------

